# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  [Dúvidas] Ocellaris e Escumador de superficie

## Ruben Cristiano

Boas pessoal,

as minhas dúvidas são as seguintes, tenho um ocellaris que está permanentemente de boca aberta, ja andei a pesquisar sobre possiveis doenças e ele não contem nenhum sintoma das doenças que vi. O que será?
A minha segunda questão é que estava a pensar comprar um escumador de superficie mas não encontro aqui nas lojas das redondesas nem em lojas na internet, será que me conseguem indiar onde consigo comprar online? e ja agora como funciona, é que apesar de ter as bombas de circulação apontadas para a superficie ainda tenho uma parte consideravel de aquario coberto pela pelicula de gordura.

Abraço.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Qual o tamanho do seu aquario? Tem espaço para alocar o skimmer na lateral ou fundo?
A AquaC tem um skimmer hang-on que possui um acessório para coletar agua da superficie. Procure em www.marinedepot.com
veja aqui: http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_Aquari...emora_pro.html

Quanto ao palhaço, a boca fica aberta e sem movimento ou abrir e fechar?

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas pessoal,
> 
> as minhas dúvidas são as seguintes, tenho um ocellaris que está permanentemente de boca aberta, ja andei a pesquisar sobre possiveis doenças e ele não contem nenhum sintoma das doenças que vi. O que será?
> A minha segunda questão é que estava a pensar comprar um escumador de superficie mas não encontro aqui nas lojas das redondesas nem em lojas na internet, será que me conseguem indiar onde consigo comprar online? e ja agora como funciona, é que apesar de ter as bombas de circulação apontadas para a superficie ainda tenho uma parte consideravel de aquario coberto pela pelicula de gordura.
> 
> Abraço.


Dependendo do tamanho do aquario tens a hipotese do TMC V2, podes ver aqui as especificações do mesmo (e o que eu uso):

http://www.tmc-ltd.co.uk/aquarium/v2skim-nano.asp

Este escumador vende-se em imensas lojas do pais (ex: Aquaplante , Naturline , RedFish e penso que a BubbleShop tambem vende).

----------


## Ruben Cristiano

Obrigado pela ajuda.

O meu aquário tem 80x45x45 (120L úteis). De momento o meu escumador é um Berlin Airlift 90. foi o que o € me deixou comprar  :Frown:  . Eu estava mesmo a falar daquele escumador de superficie da Fluval penso eu.

O ocellaris tem a boca permanentemente aberta, e hoje dei com ele a nadar encostado ao canto da frente do aquário junto ao areão, todos os outros peixes aparentam estar bem de saúde.

abraço.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Olá Ruben,

Diz-me uma coisa;

O peixe foi comprado faz pouco tempo?
Notas respiração ofegante?

Por vezes, acontece nos ocellaris virem stressados do transporte e não acalmarem mais. Já me aconteceu ficou a um canto do aquário, com respiração ofegante até morrer.

Comprei 2 e só ficou 1, depois tive que comprar outro para lhe fazer companhia.

----------


## Ruben Cristiano

> Olá Ruben,
> 
> Diz-me uma coisa;
> 
> O peixe foi comprado faz pouco tempo?
> Notas respiração ofegante?
> 
> Por vezes, acontece nos ocellaris virem stressados do transporte e não acalmarem mais. Já me aconteceu ficou a um canto do aquário, com respiração ofegante até morrer.
> 
> Comprei 2 e só ficou 1, depois tive que comprar outro para lhe fazer companhia.


Boas Paulo,

Não foi comprado recentemente, já está à 4 meses no aquário.  Por acaso na segunda passada tambem lhe comprei um companheiro pois tenho 2 frenatus e o ocellaris estava sozinho, mas ele já está assim á cerca de uma semana e meia.

abraço

----------


## LuisNobre

boas......eu não sei se e o caso mas falando em agua doce e onde tenhu mais expericia, a uns anos tive um ciclideo do malawi um metriaclima greshakey e numa briga deslocou uma maxila e permaneceu cerca de 2 semanas de boca permanentemente aberta.........depois acabou por morrer mas quando o bixo morreu, eu armado em autopsiador!!ololol metilhe a mandibula no sitiu ...ate era facil foi so dar um jeitinho!!!olololol :Admirado:  



N sei se é isso..... foi so um exemplo por experiencia propria!!!

CUMPS
 :SbBiere5:  LUISNOBRE :SbBiere5:

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva :Olá:  

Poder ser que houve brigas entre os frenatos e ocellaris. Há muitos relatos de incompatibilidade, assim com há de boa convivência.

Seria mais prudente observar o comportamento entre eles.

Abraços

Ricardo

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Obrigado pela ajuda.
> 
> O meu aquário tem 80x45x45 (120L úteis). De momento o meu escumador é um Berlin Airlift 90. foi o que o  me deixou comprar  . Eu estava mesmo a falar daquele escumador de superficie da Fluval penso eu.
> 
> O ocellaris tem a boca permanentemente aberta, e hoje dei com ele a nadar encostado ao canto da frente do aquário junto ao areão, todos os outros peixes aparentam estar bem de saúde.
> 
> abraço.


Já tive um. Comprei na Aquamagia. Funciona bastante bem para o tamanho que tem. Eu na altura tinha-o ligado a um filtro externo.

 Abraço

----------


## Ruben Cristiano

Obrigado a todos pelas respostas.

O frenatus mais agressivo que tenho é o que se dá super bem com o ocellaris que está "doente", e por incrivel que posso ser "descrimina" um pouco o outro frenatus, por isso não me parece que seja um problema derivado de lutas ou coisa do genero.

Já estivo no site da aquamagia a ver, mas eu precisava de uma loja online que vende-se e envia-se por ctt ou transportadora pois nao tenho possibilidade de me deslocar ao sul para já.

Aguardo mais ajuda.

abraço.

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Já estivo no site da aquamagia a ver, mas eu precisava de uma loja online que vende-se e envia-se por ctt ou transportadora pois nao tenho possibilidade de me deslocar ao sul para já.
> 
> Aguardo mais ajuda.
> 
> abraço.


Deixa-me ver quanto custa, quanto é o envio e eu trato disso.
Assim que souber mando MP.

 Abraço

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Deixa-me ver quanto custa, quanto é o envio e eu trato disso.
> Assim que souber mando MP.
> 
>  Abraço



Aliás,
primeiro confirma que queres mesmo. O preço tu próprio podes saber se quiseres telefonar para lá, até para saber se têm em stock. depois avisa.

 Abraço

----------


## Ruben Cristiano

> Aliás,
> primeiro confirma que queres mesmo. O preço tu próprio podes saber se quiseres telefonar para lá, até para saber se têm em stock. depois avisa.
> 
>  Abraço


Já te mandei MP  :SbOk:  

E sobre o meu ocellaris ninguem me consegue dizer nada?  :Admirado:  

abraço.

----------

